# Hanf - Wie lange rösten ?



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

Moin, habe da mal 'ne Frage. Wie lange muss frischer Hanfsamen aus dem Laden geröstet werden und bei welcher Temperatur ?
Ich will ihn dann anschließend mahlen und als Zusatz für Rotaugenfutter benutzen.
In welchem Verhältnis gebe ich dann das Hanfschrot zum Grundfutter ?

Nikmark


----------



## Carphunter66 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Hanf - Wie lange rösten ?*

Wie lange muss frischer Hanfsamen aus dem Laden geröstet werden und bei welcher Temperatur ?
In welchem Verhältnis gebe ich dann das Hanfschrot zum Grundfutter ?

Ich röste mir auch selbst Hanfsamen bei einer Temperatur von ca.175grad nach 15minuten hole ich ihn aus dem Backofen 
und zermahle ihn dann.
Verhältniss= ca.15%#6

gruss carphunter66


----------



## Marlow (21. August 2006)

*AW: Hanf - Wie lange rösten ?*

Ich nehm die Popkornmaschine, geht wunderbar.
Wenns duftet ist er fertig!


----------



## Zander-Knaller (21. August 2006)

*AW: Hanf - Wie lange rösten ?*

muss man ihn vorher einweichen?????


----------



## Carphunter66 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Hanf - Wie lange rösten ?*

nein der hanf muss nicht eingeweicht werden:m


----------

